# WIN £500 IN AIRMILES With the Expat Forum Competition



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

Morning All

I tried to take part in this survey but encountered two problems, the first one was that the following error message popped up:

We have detected that you are using an operating system which we do not currently support.

If you are having trouble accessing our tools you may contact our support staff at [email protected].
unknown​
I use windows XP was would be surprised to find that is not supported.

That said I clicked the link for panel support however it appears to be a broken link since the following page was returned:

Oops! This link appears to be broken.
Suggestions:
•	Go to keynote.com
•	Go to webeffective.keynote.com
•	Go to sitemap www. keynote. com/sitemap/ index. html
•	Search webeffective.keynote.com for "mailto panel support keynote
•	
Search on Google:​
Has anybody else encountered the same problems?

BTW browser wise I use Google Crome. :juggle:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm passing your problem to the admin team here Jaz

Jo xxx


----------



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

jojo said:


> I'm passing your problem to the admin team here Jaz
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanks Jo :cheer2:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

JazII said:


> Thanks Jo :cheer2:



Bare in mind that its Saturday morning tho and they maybe all be having a lay in - bless!!! Sadly I'm about as computer literate as a pickled walnut  So I cant help - sorry

Jo xxx


----------



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

jojo said:


> Bare in mind that its Saturday morning tho and they maybe all be having a lay in - bless!!! Sadly I'm about as computer literate as a pickled walnut  So I cant help - sorry
> 
> Jo xxx


No problem, I'm in no hurry LOL in fact I'm off to the gym in about 5 minutes for a mad crazy Saturday morning Body Combat workout :roll::roll:


----------



## morlandg (Jun 8, 2008)

JazII said:


> No problem, I'm in no hurry LOL in fact I'm off to the gym in about 5 minutes for a mad crazy Saturday morning Body Combat workout :roll::roll:


If you are an expat and have an income of less than 24,000 GBP then Barclays are not interested in your views!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> **Bare in mind!!!!!!! LOLOLOL
> 
> Sure, I´ll close my eyes and think of you enjoying an all over tan. Perhaps you could ask Xtreme to take some photos and whizz them on the web! Sure he could do some Photoshop with donkeys.
> 
> Oh, how I love the English language!


I'm sitting indoors, huddled next to my heater with a thick jumper and a body warmer on!! So forget the "bare" stuff. Altho it is warmer outside

Jo xxx


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

SteveHall said:


> **Bare in mind!!!!!!! LOLOLOL
> 
> Sure, I´ll close my eyes and think of you enjoying an all over tan. Perhaps you could ask Xtreme to take some photos and whizz them on the web! Sure he could do some Photoshop with donkeys.
> 
> Oh, how I love the English language!


Lol. I'm sure he could, now I've got donkeys & naked people stuck in my mind.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

gus-lopez said:


> Lol. I'm sure he could, now I've got donkeys & naked people stuck in my mind.



Thats frightening!! I hope you're in a secure unit 

Jo xxx


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

I hope this is not another Absolute recruitment scam trying to get our e-mail addresses so that he can send us more religio-nutcase spam.


----------



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> I hope this is not another Absolute recruitment scam trying to get our e-mail addresses so that he can send us more religio-nutcase spam.


No it's straight up and fine not like the old place ;-)) 

My problem was caused by the fact that the competition site does not support applications using Google Crome


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

JazII said:


> No it's straight up and fine not like the old place ;-))
> 
> My problem was caused by the fact that the competition site does not support applications using Google Crome


I found that too, so assumed that it was another scam perhaps thought up by Bill Gates to try to get us back to "Internet Explore and get lost" which has just got worse and worse ever since IE4.

The trouble the evil one is also a member here and on most other forums that is where he recruits members. Really? Yes, ABSOLUTELY!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> I hope this is not another Absolute recruitment scam trying to get our e-mail addresses so that he can send us more religio-nutcase spam.



No, we're alright. This competition has been organised and authorised by the lovley chap who owns this forum - he is "absolutely" not the very lonely and sad who you're talking about LOL 


Jo xxxx


----------

